# &      :    ?

## Kleo

,  . .   .  ,      ""  -    ,   ,     ,         ...
  :      "-" ?    -    ?

----------


## MerzaFka

-      .            ( )     !            ,           .       ..... ...   ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -      .            ( )     !

      9    .     ,  .

----------


## Uksus

,    9  .
 -  .       ,  ,    5-10%

----------


## Gonosuke

> -  .       ,  ,    5-10%

      5-10%? 
            ,     ,    50%,   ,        ,      ,     12.1,   ,    ,       ...   12.1    ,    ...    ,  ,    ..(       ). 
                ,        50-100 ,  ,   ,      ,   ...

----------


## Kleo

-   ,     ,    ...         ...  -     ...      -      ,     ...  
   :  ,     ... -     " "    . 
,      - ,    ,  - ,   ,    ,    ,       -      -  ...

----------


## Uksus

> 5-10%&

   ,   ,    .   

> ,     ,    50%,   ,        ,      ,     12.1,   ,    ,       ...   12.1    ,    ...    ,  ,    ..(       ).

      ?    ,    !   ,               

> ,        50-100 ,  ,   ,      ,   ...

    ,   ,    50-100 -      50-100,     ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> - ,   ,    ,    ,       -      -  ...

    ,      ,     ,       . 
        ,         .      ,  ,      .    .  
2 Uksus, ( ): 
: 
:          .
:    
:     ,     ,    . 
    12.1,    ,  -    .        . 
 ,    ,      ?  
     ,     ,    90%   .

----------


## Etel

)     ,   ...
...          ...
     ...     ...             ,    ..          30  (   )))    ,          )   ,           ...       ,          ...       ...          ...   )  ..  ,       ...
       3- ...       )          .. ..    ...        56      ,            ,       )      30 - 40,  ,   ,  ...      )           ))))

----------

.            .   :      .  :   - ,  -   ..    .    ,    ,   .

----------


## Kleo

> ,      ... 
>         ,         .

  ""    -   ,         ...
     :  14       -    2410,   .    23 ...         -        -     ... . .     ,         ... 
   ...    ,      40            (   ).   -     "-"    .     ,      .    !!!))   ...      ...    ...    -       -   ! 
...   -   .
:    -   ... ?    ...
: ,      -     ...
:      ...    ... 
 2:
 -   ...    ... :      -    ...
    -       ... , ?    .
:         ?
:    "".
: ?
: ,       "",      ...      ,      ...      ,        ,     ... 
              ...      ... -     ...
     ?   ,       ...   ...  :     , , , ... 
               ... ,     ...   -      "",    ,    ...          -      ,    ...   ,     -   ...  
   ,   ...   ...   ...     ...    

> )     ,   ...

     

> ...
>      ...

   ...
     ...   -   )
 ,    :       -

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

      ,    .           ,       :   

> :

   ,    ,       ,     . 
          ,  ,    . 
   " "   (  ,      ),      ,   .       14,   7 ,    ,    4   ,           ,   .          .       ))

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> 

   Gonosuke  ,   ,               .
      ,         .
     ,    ???   ???      ??? ...          -              .
            ,       ...              .
          ???    !!!
 ,       .
   , :       100%,  ,    !!! 
  ,        Kleo,       ,       .

----------


## Gonosuke

DevilsAdvocate,               . 
      .  
    .  ,     .         ?      ().  ,           . 
  ,     ,           ,    .   ,  ,      :   

> -

  ..        

> ???    !!!

    ,        !     ?     ?

----------


## ISTERIKA

> .            .   :      .  :   - ,  -   ..    .    ,    ,   .

    ,    ... 20       !!!       ,     , (        )
 ..  !!!      ...
   ,     ,   ...

----------


## Kleo

!      -     .... ,        -      ...     ,  ,            ...         -    ,      ,    .
  ,        .
    -     .   ,       ,    . ,            ...       
,     )))  3  20   0 ...     ... 
  ,   ,   ,     ,          ,   ,   -          .   

> ,    .           ....   
>  ,    ,       ,     . 
>           ,  ,    . 
>    " "   (  ,      ),      ,   .

  
   ,    .   ,    ?        ?    5-   ?      2   70 /   ?  
   ,      ...  ...          ,     ,        ...   ,         -    ... 
          -    ...     ,     ...   , ,  .. 
     !

----------


## Gonosuke

> !      -     .... ,        -      ...     ,  ,            ...

    .  . 
  :   ,   ,   ,    3-4     10  .

----------

10       ,     ,    ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 10       ,     ,    ,      .

      ,    ""  .    " "   ,    4-5  . 
   ,  ""   " ".      ,        ...     .       .   ,  ,   .

----------

,      ,      .

----------


## Lee

.   - - .    412.  
   ,   .         .           .   25      10 !        .
     .       . 
.        . 
  ,   -      .      10  ? 
    -     .      . 
 ,       .     ,      ,    .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> DevilsAdvocate,               . 
>       .

   Gonosuke,       ,     -  ???              ???
 ,       !!!   

> ?      ().  .

        ,      !!!  ,           .   

> ..

      !!!          !!!     ;)
  ,   :          ??? ;)   

> ,        !     ?     ?

      !!!         ,          .

----------


## Def

,      .
  .     .      ,  ,     ???  ?    .   ,   ...   - -...   .

----------


## Gonosuke

2 DevilsAdvocate,           

> ,       !!!

     

> ???

          (),   ,    ,    -  "" .        ,    ,   ,         . 
    ,         .       )))            

> ,  ,     ?

      ,     .     ,     . 
..     ,  ,  :(

----------


## MerzaFka

> .            .   :      .  :   - ,  -   ..    .    ,    ,   .

      .          14- ))))

----------

,    ""        .. : "   ,    "
1.  .
2.  .
3.  䳿   1  2.
³ 3 ,     " ",            . 
       ,    .       17-34 - !    ,      ,     ? ³        ,   10-    !     ...        ,             .

----------


## ꩮ



----------


## ꩮ

-      .   -           ,       ,     .        ,        "        ?",   ""  (  "")   - ",  16.00 ".    ?       3-4 ? 
- :(

----------


## Tail

,          ?    ?

----------


## Tail

,      ""  ,     .
    -  ,      .

----------

,  .   .          .

----------


## rust

> ,  .   .          .

         ...

----------

.

----------


## rust

> .

     ?

----------


## Tail

> ,  .   .          .

      :

----------


## ISTERIKA

> ,        50-100 ,  ,   ,      ,   ...

  
   100%!!!    ,        !        ,   1

----------


## rys

: 
 :
250 
1500 .  
350- 
350     
1000 -     
900 -      (     )
400       + 50      
   ,      "   ".  , ,  . - .(    ,      5     ,   2-  ,     1.5 .     30  ,  10   1   .     ,     ,        1  (      ())
    .(   -             ,      . ,    ,    ,      ,  -    ,    ,   !
     ,    ,    ,     .             ,     !!!

----------


## V00D00People

" " !

----------


## RAMM

> ...             ,     !!!

      .        .
 ...

----------

.  ?   ?

----------


## rust

**:      365

----------

,

----------


## rust

,        .  .
            .
           .

----------


## Ihor

> ,        .  .
>             .
>            .

  ,      365   ,     ,     ,               -15!:)

----------


## rust

, , , ...
 -15

----------


## Ihor

> , , , ...
>  -15

           150-200?       150-200  ?:)

----------



----------


## Def

,   .    .
   , ""   .

----------


## Ihor

> 

        .....   

> ,   .    .
>    , ""   .

      , ,       .....

----------

> , ,       .....

       ,      ...

----------


## Def

.
    10%.    @      ???

----------


## rys

, -       ?  ?      -      ,     !

----------


## Tail

> , -       ?  ?

    .         ,   . -

----------


## RAMM

> .         ,   . -

  ,       .      -
  .    .

----------


## kroal

- . .         -  , ...          ,              .      .     .               .  -       .    ,   90%   .   http://depositfiles.com/files/h4zf38his.   -    -       - .         ..

----------


## FLY_INTER

,    2   ,  .          ,                 : "  ,      ,     !"!!!!"     ,            ,        .     ,   ,           ,           .   !

----------


## erazer

.    -  .      -  .               -  ( ,        -    ,       ).     : "      !"  .  2003-    70 . -     :)

----------


## serg1975

,     ,    , -    ,  ....
  ,      ,           1000- 1500 .

----------

> ,     ,    , -    ,  ....
>   ,      ,           1000- 1500 .

           .     . -   ,  -  .       . 5       ,, .        .
  !     .                ,      .     .       ,  ,   .
          ,      .   -.    .    ,     , ,     - .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -.    .

    ?

----------

> ,        -    ,

  
      2002)))

----------

> Gonosuke  ,   ,               .
>       ,         .
>      ,    ???   ???      ??? ...          -              .
>             ,       ...              .
>           ???    !!!
>  ,       .
>    , :       100%,  ,    !!! 
>   ,        Kleo,       ,       .

   -      ? ,  .    19 (    ),,-  .  15 .      58 .  ( 2  )      6 .      ..,      ,  .
    .  :    .        .    ..

----------


## erazer

-  .   .
      - .   .

----------

?      (++++) ?

----------


## jamlife

> ?      (++++) ?

     2  
1900 
500 
500   
150 
35  
 +    1000

----------


## erazer

.   2003-       70 ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> .   2003-       70 ...

      5   )) 
 ))

----------


## erazer

> 5   )) 
>  ))

     2-3 .  2    .

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> 2-3 .  2    .

  , ,   .   2-3...

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------

> ,  . .   .  ,      ""  -    ,   ,     ,         ...
>   :      "-" ?    -    ?

     ?      , .  .   ,       15 ( 2 ). ,   -.:         .   - .     ,     ,    .   ,   ,      .  ,  ""    ,       .   ?   

> -      .            ( )     !            ,           .       ..... ...   ,    .

  , .    ?   (       )     , , .  ,  ,      .    ,   .   , .  ,   ,  30         .      .,    ., -2012    ,- ,,         .     ,      ,  .  ,  ?         .

----------


## Gonosuke

,  1,5      50\  ,  .  
 ,     (       ),      .       ,     .  
  ,      ,    ,    .

----------

> ?

  .,..   -   .

----------

> , .    ?

  
 
              " "
  ,      __ (  )   ,     5,

----------


## erazer

> " "
>   ,      __ (  )   ,     5,

   .  5 .          -      .       .        -  ,      ,   .

----------

!    .     ,    , ,    , .,    .

----------


## kroal

,         -      (   )       -               (           ).         -       .       .    -              ,     ,      (    -      ).              .       -    -            --  : "              ,   "....

----------


## Gonosuke

> --

          ,   ,      

> .

----------


## kroal

> ,   ,

        2 .           ...

----------


## erazer

> ,         -      (   )

  ,   -     -   .    -   (   )      .               ...

----------


## Gonosuke

,     ,   ,  9  10    ,    ... ...  
  ,       .        ,      ((        ((    ,     ,     ,      "  ".

----------

:         ()      .          . -  .,  , - .:      ,  (  .), ,    .,...  ,, ?

----------

> .            .   :      .  :   - ,  -   ..

      18 ,      .     2003    -    .    ,  .

----------


## vladd

> -   .

   ,  ,      .    ,  , . 
     :          :
- , ,   ;
-   ,  ""   (   ),          ,   :  

> .
>   "" - .

       ...
     ,   ,  -     ,   , , .

----------


## S

> ,   ,  -     ,   , , .

         -   .        -     .

----------

,    ,      .
,   ,,-,  .    , ,   ,      ,  .  ,         .      ! 
     ,-.        !       .   ,  :   ,  ,    !   .    ,       . ,    ,       .
,   ,,    .-      ,  -    . !

----------


## kroal

> 

           : 1.    :   ,   -  , ,  -         ,      -  .         -    .       ,         .. uka.... 2.        .    .           .            "" -     .      .         ?

----------


## vladd

> 

     " " (    ),     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> "" -     .

  "   ,   "() 100%      .    

> ?

        . " ,    "()  ,        (   )?

----------

, -     !    ,  . .  :         ,    .      -  .    ,     .  - ,  (40 ) ,  ,, -     .  ,  .    :   ., ,:   ,           ?        .

----------


## S

> ,           ?

  **,   , .  7            ("", ""  ..), ,    ()   .

----------


## vladd

> *  !*

  -     .
 ,   ""-:    "".
   ,     - ""  "".
  ,     (,    ""  ) -    ""      ""   ,   .
,     ,  ,  360 .
  -      ,     ""  - ,    .         (    "-")....

----------

,, :       ,    ,         .   ,            . ,  ,       .   .
  ,       ,,      .    .,       .  :"   ,    ,    ".        50 .      ,    80, 40.   .  . - . 
  . ,       , .  .  ,,  ,   ,    - . , ,    , ..   .       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> , -     !

    :  ,      ,       ?
:   ,      
))   

> .

    ,    .          ,   ,    .    ,    ,  ?     . 
     ,    ,    ,   ,    -    ,  "  ",   ,        )))))

----------


## jamlife

> ,   ,  -     ,   , , .

       .    .  ,  .      -       ,        .  ,    .    . 
.   

> : 1.    :   ,   -  , ,  -         ,      -  .

             ,    ,     ?     .   -      ,    ,   .  ,         .    ,      :    , , .
    ,     .     .)

----------


## vladd

> .    .

        , /   **?

----------


## jamlife

> /   ?

  ,  .

----------


## sharasha

,  .)))
    ,    ³.   ,       . ", - ,   !"))) ϳ,  ,       ,  ,  .      ..   ,    ...))

----------


## vladd

> ,  .

   - ,  ,    .
 ,   , " "     "", "", "".
           -  " "  ..
    "" -   ,   . 
 ,  **  *100*    " ",    20  ,  **  ""  "  " * 15* ,  **  (  -)  **   .
   " **" ,        **,   ,     .
         "" ,            "",     : ""  "". 
      , "**".
  ,   ** (  )  - **  ,    

> " "

  ** .
  ,  -   **  **  ""  ,    , :
1. **  (    ", ,    ").
2.   ,         ,        ( ) -   ?
  ,   , -   ,    .      ,     ? 
 , ,  ,    80-/ 90-      Volvo       ""-    15  20 ( ) .
   ""           .
**  ** ,    **  ** **...
 , **  - - ** ,   ""      . 
 ,  -         ,     ,                   ,   ""    ,   "".
,         0,75/1,0/1,25 .,       (  1,50   2,0).     " "     "  ".

----------


## erazer

> .    .  ,  .      -       ,        .  ,    .    .

      ,   .   !   

> ,  .)))
>     ,    ³.   ,       . ", - ,   !"))) ϳ,  ,       ,  ,  .      ..   ,    ...))

          ?   

> , ,  ,    80-/ 90-      Volvo       ""-    15  20 ( ) .

       !   .   .          .   

> ,  -         ,     ,                   ,   ""    ,   "".
> ,         0,75/1,0/1,25 .,       (  1,50   2,0).     " "     "  ".

       .

----------


## sharasha

> ?

            !
 -  !

----------


## jamlife

> ,   .   !

         .    

> ,    - -    ,   ""      .

     "" (       "")   .

----------


## Gonosuke

**:        99%   ,

----------

-!    ! 
,   Ҳ .   ,    .,   .

----------


## sharasha

**,   ??? ? Ϻ !            . -!)))))

----------

> ,  .)))
>     ,    ³.   ,       . ", - ,   !"))) ϳ,  ,       ,  ,  .      ..   ,    ...))

  ""-,;
""-      ;
""-;
""-,  ;
""-;
""-, ;
 " ".   -      "".         .!

----------


## nickeler

**:    :  -  .  ,       -      ))).    (,  -  .      ),     .  **, ,      ,     ,    ?

----------

!     ?,,? .        .      - 10*20,       .    !   

> **,   ??? ? Ϻ !            . -!)))))

  ,  .

----------


## aneisha

**:    *nickeler*,   ,      )))) 

> ;

  ,      .  
, ,         .

----------


## nickeler

**:    **,   -   .        ""    -ﳺ     . 
aneisha,   .  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  **.

  ,     ?    !

----------


## sharasha

> .!

  ,   . ϳ .  

> ,

  !     ))) 
   , , , "    ?  !)))

----------


## laithemmer

躿        :
) ,  , ,     .       -    .   ....
)     ,  -,      -       ,    .
  ,   !

----------


## erazer

> !
>  -  !

   -   .   -     .   

> .

  .   :     ,      ?

----------


## jamlife

**,   )   

> ,      ?

        .  .

----------


## sharasha

**:    , , .       !
:  

> 58 .

     ,  ,     !   

> ..

   .  "".   !  

> ?

     ?      "  ,    (       ,      -  ,    -   !), ,       -   !   

> 

   

> ()      .          . -** .

      !         ?     "  "?  

> ,       ,, ...

   ?    .  :  -   (    )      ,   ,    ! , ,         :   ?...))))  

> " "

  Գ ? !!! ,    ! 
 , ,   "" !   , ,  ,  ,  쳺 Ĳ  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  !  !    ,    !   ,   䳺 ,    !
       , ,     ,  - -  ! 
  ,      60   ?!     ,   쳺! 
  , !

----------


## S

> ,  .)

     " "             .      !  ,        ,    ?       :     ,   ,          .    !     ,         .

----------

"-"(   ,   ,      , ,    , 200    ,   ,   ). ,    .    .  , .      ,   .   .   .    "            " - .     - .   .         ,    .   -   ,   .    ,        (     ).    ? ,        .

----------

> :     ,

         (   , ..    "      "),      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> (   , ..    "      ").

  : 
"   -  ,    .."
"    "
"   "
"  " 
  "" ,    .    

> .

  : 
         ,             .       " ,  "  "    ...". -      30-40 \  .      ,    ,      , .

----------


## sharasha

.  ,   ,   .        40 .   - ,  ,     .  ,  .    : " ,    !"  ,     ,  .   , .
    .  ,       .  , ,     , ,  ,      ,     .      :   !  , ,     .     ???

----------


## Magellan

?    .        .

----------


## Qualcuno

**:     

> ?...))))

      **:      ,    ?    ,  ,   .   .    "", : 
 []  ,     []: []. ,     ,                     []: [], [́], [].  
  [],     []         : [́]. 
    ,     **  .  ,   ,  .  
 ,         . 
  , 
  ,
   ,
  . 
, ?

----------


## sharasha

.....     ?
  "   .  ?  

> ,       .  ,   ,  .

        ?
  ....
 .   .  ,    .     !)))
, ?

----------


## erazer

> ?    .        .

    ?   ,  ,   .

----------


## Qualcuno

> "

   .   

> ?

   ,     糿   .        ?

----------


## sharasha

> .

        ?     .  ,   !   

> 糿

    糿    .    .    !))

----------


## Magellan

> ?   ,  ,   .

       .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .  ,       .  , ,     , ,  ,      ,     .      :   !

   , *sharasha*.    ,        ,  , ,   , -        .    ( ,  )    .     ,     ,  20   . ,    .

----------


## Qualcuno

> "   .

    ,   .   ,    ?   

> 糿    .    .    !))

  , ,  ?     ,    , .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> - ,  ,    .
>  ,   , " "     "", "", "".
>            -  " "  ..
>     "" -   ,   . 
>  ,  **  *100*    " ",    20  ,  **  ""  "  " * 15* ,  **  (  -)  **   .
>    " **" ,        **,   ,     .
>          "" ,            "",     : ""  "". 
>       , "**".
>   ,   ** (  )  - **  ,   
> ...

       ""   ,    !!  
  15 ,  17(19),     ,       . ,            "/,    ,      ? , ,      30     ,    ?! 
䳿 -    .  ,  ,        :     , /      ,   .   : , ,  ***      .    .     . 
   : Volvo, MAN-  ..,  '      .          ?  
   ,       -/ "   ,      !  (   ).    ,       "",     10 /  ,    ...

----------


## Qualcuno

> ,       -/ "   ,      !

    .              ,   .   ,          .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,       .

    ! ,        - ,    ""  "  70 /".     .. , ,   ,       "STOP"  " ",        ,  . ĳ .

----------


## sharasha

*Qualcuno*,  ... , !!    , !   !!!

----------


## Qualcuno

> !!!

----------


## erazer

> .

     .

----------


## crazyastronomer

,   ,         ? 
ϳ, .  - 381 . ( ).

----------


## Meladon

> ,   ,         ? 
> ϳ, .  - 381 . ( ).

    ! ()

----------


## Def

> ! ()

   .   .)))

----------


## Meladon

> .   .)))

      -       !

----------


## 23q

100 ...   ...

----------


## Def

.  .
 . (, .)))   

> 100 ...   ...

     .   .   .)))

----------

,    ,        ,         ""   ,   ,       ....

----------


## Sam1975

, -      ?       .!!!!

----------


## 23q

*Sam1975*,   ,        ,   .     ,      )))

----------


## erazer

> *Sam1975*,   ,        ,   .     ,      )))

       .         -    ,  " "    " ".

----------


## 23q

*erazer*,    -   ....

----------

,  2002     ,   ...
   "   "...   , "        ,     ".
 " "  ,  / ,     .
   2 , 2      " " (  3  ). 
        -   ,   ,  -   (      )        .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,    -   ....

     ,  .    :           -      ;     ,      -      .    .     ,   ,  ,  ,  - -     - .

----------


## n3u4

.....
         1.   .        170  +  2 .....
                     2.   ....    2350  +   /
                     3.   ....      ))))             (     10  ,       .....        )   +   )))
                         ))

----------


## Ch!p

.

----------


## Drasha

> 

     ,       ?

----------


## Ch!p

> ,  .

        .   -  40   3 . (11       ).
   ""     ( ,  ,       3  ).     ,    "" ",     -   .

----------


## n3u4

> ,       ?

   +         1200 ,   1000  ,   (             .....        ?        ,                  .... )          ,       N-       .....

----------

> ,    "" ",     -

  *Ch!p*,    )      "      ,    "
+    2,5   , + N       +     ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 1.   .        170  +  2 .....

  ,  ,     .  ?

----------


## Ch!p

> ,  ,     .  ?

    ,     .
 -  ,      .
 , - .

----------


## n3u4

> ,     .
>  -  ,      .
>  , - .

     ,  .  2 .   
    )))   
      ,        ....    
 1.     240 ...  230....     )))  
 2.  ,        ,              green way    2006  )))))   (         ).....          ,     =) ,   
    !        ,      !!!!               ,   20    2  !!!   =)  
 3.   .   ,  ,  ,     ,   ,     !      ......       )))    ,         ,   .....    ....              ....  //     -        =\\\ ,           )))       
,     ,      ,        =\\\\         )))))

----------


## vladd

,  !
   .
     "  ". 
P.S.
    "" ?

----------


## Ch!p

,        ,      .   2  ,   .    -  ,  "".

----------


## n3u4

....        ))) 
1.   1 ,        
2.               ,       ""        ,          ,       " "  ,           .
3.       ,              ()  ,     -        3       (  )  
4.        !
5. Profit ! 
..    ,       ...... 
       #2      .
1.          
2.   .
3.         
4.         ---       ,      3   .
5.     
6. Profit !
    ..  ,             ,    ,

----------


## Enter



----------


## AlexDS

. ,           ,   .
            ,      .       .       ,    .   ...             "".

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ....      ))) 
> 1.  1 ,     
> 2.          ,  ""     ,       ,    " " ,         .
> 3.    ,          () ,   -     3    (  ) 
> 4.      !
> 5. Profit ! 
> ..  ,      ...... 
>  #2   .
> 1.       
> ...

  ...      .     90%   100%  ...      ,     ...-  ,   . 
  ...  .     ... ,       -   ,       ,        .       ...    -  ,       -,  ,     .     - ,      ... 
  ,    ...   ,    ,   ...   -      - ...   ...   (    ),     (   ,     ),        ...              ... ?        ,  ,     75%  ...   ,    ...  - ...

----------


## andy

:   .  , , .      .    ""   .   
, :            ""?
..

----------


## Enter

> :   .  , , .      .    ""   .   
> , :            ""?
> ..

  8.7.3.     : 
) ** ; 
)     ()         ().          ()    . 
   ,    ,   ,      . 
     ()   () ,      ,    ,        ()  ()    ,     ; 
)    ,    ,     ,   . 
  䳿   ( ),        ,    ; 
)    (),     ,  䳿               ; 
)         ; 
)                    ; 
)  ,    ,       . 
     ()   ()            ,            ,     . 
    ,          ,                (         )         ,        ,   ;

----------


## alexx76

> :   .  , , .      .    ""   .   
> , :            ""?
> ..

----------


## Tiramisu

.     ,        ,      .    //   (    ).  
 .

----------


## AlexDS

> :   .  , , .      .    ""   .   
> , :            ""?
> ..

  , .      .
      .
   ,               .
                  .   

> 

  . . 
            ,     " "...     .   
   .         ,    .
           .       ,   ..      .   .

----------


## sharasha

*alexx76*,    ,   ! !       . ! !  - 䳿  ? *andy*,    !   ,    ?)

----------


## Merry Corpse

.   . 
,   ,   ,    ,  **      ...

----------


## sharasha

*Merry Corpse*,        !))

----------


## Enter

> .         ,    .
>            .       ,   ..      .   .

  .           ,    ,      ,   ,      .

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*,      (    ),   !

----------


## AlexDS

> .           ,    ,      ,   ,      .

  ,       ..     ,   ,      .
    .       ,      ,    ?     ,      (  -  )   .   

> *Enter*,      (    ),   !

         .      .

----------


## LAEN

> :   .  , , .      .    ""   .   
> , :            ""?

  , ,  ,    .   ǳ  ...

----------


## sharasha

*AlexDS*,   .  -2, .

----------


## andy

> , .      .
>       .
>    ,               .
>                   .   
> . . 
>             ,     " "...     .   
>    .         ,    .
>            .       ,   ..      .   .

    "",     . ,  ,       ...
   .   :  .  ""  .       , , ?   ?        ?     !     ,         

> *Enter*,      (    ),   !

      ""   

> , ,  ,    .   ǳ  ...

    ,     
 -      ?
..       ,  -    ! , ,   ...

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,      (    ),   !

    ,      ,    .
, -      ,     .

----------


## AlexDS

> *AlexDS*,   .  -2, .

  ?   

> "",     . ,  ,       ...
>    .   :  .  ""  .       , , ?   ?        ?     !     ,

  100%        ,      ,    .             ,  ,     .    ...   

> ..       ,  -    ! , ,   ...

  -      -  ""     .   , ,   ..  -     ,       ,    .   

> , -      ,     .

   .    ,    ,      ,       ,      .

----------


## Enter

*sharasha*, ,    :   *8.7.3.     :
)        ,    ().* 
   .   ,  ,          . 
   3    
    ,  ,    ,        .   
8.7.3.     :
) *   (),     ,  䳿    *           ;

----------


## andy

> ?  
> 100%        ,      ,    .             ,  ,     .    ...  
> -      -  ""     .   , ,   ..  -     ,       ,    .  
>  .    ,    ,      ,       ,      .

  ,  ,   " ",    ,    
   .         (  ?).      ,      
..       "!"

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  ,   " ",    ,   
>    .         (  ?).      ,

   ,    )))
,  ,  ,        ,       . , ,    )))))))))

----------


## andy

> ,    )))
> ,  ,  ,        ,       . , ,    )))))))))

      ,    ,         
,

----------


## AlexDS

> ,    ,         
> ,

       ,   . (  )     .     .  ,  -        ,     ....             -    -  .

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,

   . , - ,      ,      .     .  ,     .    ,   ,  ,    . 
     , , ....

----------


## andy

> ,   . (  )     .     .  ,  -        ,     ....             -    -  .

        -?  .         ,       . ,  -...

----------


## Enter

> ,

        ? 
8.7.3.     :
)        ,    (). 
8.7.3.     :
)    (),     ,  䳿

----------


## alexx76

> , .      .
>       .
>    ,               .
>                   .   
> . . 
>             ,     " "...     .   
>    .         ,    .
>            .       ,   ..      .   .

        !!                        .           .           

> *alexx76*,    ,   ! !       . ! !  - 䳿  ? *andy*,    !   ,    ?)

       )   

> .   . 
> ,   ,   ,    ,  **      ...

                 .    2        .       .             .

----------


## Pentax

> . , - ,      ,      .     .  ,     .    ,   ,  ,    . 
>      , , ....

     -   -,   - ?

----------


## Enter

> -   -,   - ?

----------


## AlexDS

> -?  .         ,       . ,  -...

     " " ))))         )))) 
     //,        ,      ,  .     -         . ..          .
    "   "     ,    ,      .

----------

...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

